# Icd 9



## Gemini18 (May 11, 2010)

I'm looking for the ICD9 for "Shock Liver".


----------



## lindacoder (May 11, 2010)

how about 573.8??


----------



## Gemini18 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## cosita (May 11, 2010)

There is a coding clinic on this page 22 april 2000 which says to use 570 for shock liver. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 11, 2010)

*Shock liver/CHF*

A patient with end-stage cardiomyopathy was admitted with decompensated CHF. The patient had a sudden episode of hypotension, increased BUN/creatine, metabolic acidosis, increased liver enzymes, and renal and heart failure. *A diagnosis of “liver shock” was made*. The principal diagnosis is CHF (428.0) with *secondary diagnoses of shock liver (570), *acute renal failure (584.9) and end-stage cardiomyopathy (425.4). (See Coding Clinic, first quarter 2000, page 22.)


http://www.pepperresources.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=xYfhXy5ATfo=&tabid=75&mid=416


----------

